# Golden Spike Day on the B.-R.H.T.coy



## timlee49 (Jan 12, 2008)

G'day all,

Saturday 27th of June was a beautiful early winter day here perfect for the official opening of the Bumbung - Radium hill Tramway coy.

This line connects the South Australian government 3 foot 6 inch narrow gauge with the radium mines and radium tonic water baths at Radium Hill.

A ribbon was strung accross the commencement of the tramway at Lake Bumbunga.










Mother, CFO for this project was given the duty of cutting the ribbon and driving the first Loco and train along the main to radium Hill.










By the way that is our son Michael supervising in the background.

At Radium Hill a paper tape had been erected across the line to welcome the first loco.










There were three photographers waiting to record the moment when the first loco passed through the paper tape and true to form, not one managed to record the event!!

Meanwhile my wife Carole handed out commemorative photograph albums to all my family members who contributed to the construction of the right of way.










My eldest sister Jan at the left of screen above then middle sister Robyn with her grandson Alfie, Sister-in-law Jane, my niece Elizabeth (Alfie's Mum).

The youngest engineer took a turn at driving the "Christmas Train" a scientific toys loco that donated its rolling stock so that the "Annie" had something to drag about. This is Scarlett aged 4 and Elizabeth's eldest.










Carole took a rest after all of the excitement and drove the "Annie" as the longest train that we could put together on the day.










After all of this excitement we adjourned to the bar for liquid and more solid refreshments.

The tramway has been run almost daily since Golden spike day and the remaining uneven places and fault rail alignments have now been largely attended to.

Thanks for looking,

Tim


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, Hey, Hey, Tim

What a wonderful 'Golden Spike' celebration a definitely Good-on-ya' day for sure, and that youngest engineer is a real cutie.







Now get out there and raise some revenue.


----------



## White Deer RR (May 15, 2009)

Congratulations to our friends in Australia, that looks like a fine time was had by all. Funny how all of sudden everyone wants to go run the trains, huh? Good times.


----------

